# LA/Grand Canyon via Marriott



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

(Can't figure out which board is right - this one or US-Western - but want to stick with Marriott brands ...)

Don's 4-day annual meeting is scheduled for November in LA with spouses invited for the first time.  Of course I'm going!  Plus we're thinking of tacking on another 4-5 days with the goal of seeing the Grand Canyon.

In LA he has the choice of a room/suite in the Ritz-Carlton or JW Marriott at LA Live.  Anybody know it?  We're Plat Marriott Rewards - which would you choose?  Which will earn us more Points if the rooms are eligible? 

It seems like there are a few different options and I have no idea where to begin with planning for the Grand Canyon.  Stay in Vegas and do a day trip?  Stay somewhere else?  Are there Marriotts closer than Vegas?  We can use cash or DC Points or MR Points or II exchanges/Getaways - what would you do?  (The only one I really don't like the sound of is exchanging a week-for-week in II - hate to have a couple nights go unused.)

Thanks for any ideas you want to share.  This will be my first trip out west and I'm excited.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2011)

The Marriott/Ritz (occupy same tower) at LA Live is brand spanking new. 

LA Live is a new entertainment district just south of downtown near Staples Center and the Convention Center.  The area is developing, so it's still urban.  It would be a good base to visit LA sites from since it sits right off the 110 freeway. 

But we must be at least a 10 hour drive from here to the Grand Canyon.  So yes, Vegas is much closer for that part of your trip.


----------



## Latravel (Jan 26, 2011)

Sue, both are essentially the same building and they were recently built.  BUT, they are not located in the best part of town.  You will be in an up-and coming-area with restaurants and movie theaters but you'll need a car to get anywhere.  

The Ritz/JW is located really in the middle of LA in downtown (right by a major freeway) so it's about 10 miles from Beverly Hills/ Rodeo Drive if you want to sightsee (again, must rent a car!) and about 15 miles to Santa Monica, which is a really nice place to visit for shopping and to hang out, even in November.  

I don't have any information about the Grand Canyon but Las Vegas is a weekend trip for LA people.  It's about 4 hours away (less if you drive like my husband).  If you haven't seen it, I would visit Las Vegas and stay no more than 2 nights using points.  I'm not sure if the Grand Canyon is a day trip from Vegas but others might know.

You'll have a great trip!  Be prepare for great weather, even in November.  Leave your heavy jackets at home!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks, Rick and Lisa.  For the LA portion of the trip we don't have a choice of something other than the JW or RC; Don and his partners are required to stay where the planners choose because they schedule day and night activities in the conference center.  (Well, I suppose Don could demand his freedom and stay at  another hotel as long as he can get himself to the commitments, but why would he with a choice between a Ritz or JW room in a brand-new facility?)  If this follows the typical pattern then transportation for any free-time activities will be provided.  I love the thought of seeing Rodeo Drive, Heidi, and will be scouring the upcoming info to see if it's included as a possible activity!  If not then a group of us spouses will make our way there on our own.

We're thinking we'll leave LA after the meeting for a new homebase closer to the Grand Canyon, and Vegas might fit that bill.  I'll look more at the Western board here and keep listening to any TUGgers' ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 26, 2011)

Unless you want to see Vegas, I wouldn't stay there to visit the Grand Canyon.  However, we thought it was doable (but certainly not ideal) as a day trip from Sedona, about 2 hours away, but it depends on how much you want to do and see.  Flagstaff is also popular as a home-base and I think that is about 1 hour away.  In retrospect and for future planning, I think I would stay a couple nights at one of the lodges right in the park.  We like to hike and it was somewhat disappointing to travel all the way to Grand Canyon and spend just a few hours hiking rather than taking our time to absorb the scenery.  It really is breathtaking and warrants more than a single day, IMO.


----------



## Latravel (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't worry about the LA hotels.  They are new and very nice.  I wouldn't hesitate to stay there. I was telling my husband we should stay there after a Laker's game (Staples Center is a few blocks away) even though we live 10 miles away.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 26, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> In LA he has the choice of a room/suite in the Ritz-Carlton or JW Marriott at LA Live.  Anybody know it?  We're Plat Marriott Rewards - which would you choose?  Which will earn us more Points if the rooms are eligible?


I have not stayed at the LA Live complex (or even visited there).

Ritz-Carlton now allows you to use Marriott Rewards points for stays and upgrades. However, Ritz-Carlton normally does not recognize Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite status and Ritz-Carlton does not allow you to earn Marriott Rewards points or accrue nights stayed for elite renewal.

JW Marriott participates fully in the Marriott Rewards program. Based on Platinum Elite status, JW Marriott should upgrade your room (based on availability) and provide lounge access on weekdays.

Considering that the location is the same and both are high-end brands (although Ritz-Carlton is higher end), I would pick JW Marriott (unless there's a compelling reason to stay at the Ritz-Carlton that I don't know about).



SueDonJ said:


> It seems like there are a few different options and I have no idea where to begin with planning for the Grand Canyon.  Stay in Vegas and do a day trip?  Stay somewhere else?  Are there Marriotts closer than Vegas?  We can use cash or DC Points or MR Points or II exchanges/Getaways - what would you do?


The South Rim of the Grand Canyon is still around a 5-hour drive (each way) from Las Vegas. It would be a rather grueling day trip, and you wouldn't see much of the Grand Canyon. I would strongly recommend spending at least 24 hours at the Grand Canyon. And 48 hours would be better.

Ideally, get a room in Grand Canyon National Park, although it won't be Marriott. (It will be an overpriced room run by the National Park Service's concessionaire.) See the canyon in morning light and at sunset. Have breakfast at El Tovar. Spend some time at the Visitor Center. Go on a guided walk with a Park Ranger. See what other programs the NPS offers while you're there. Walk along the rim by yourselves. Take the free shuttle to various vantage points. Look for mule deer and other wildlife.

See http://www.nps.gov/grca/index.htm for the official Grand Canyon National Park website.

There are also hotels just outside Grand Canyon NP in Grand Canyon, Arizona, but they aren't Marriott either.

The closest Marriott properties are in Flagstaff, Arizona, around two hours south of the South Rim. These are four limited-service Marriott brands -- Fairfield, SpringHill Suites, Courtyard, Residence Inn -- which normally don't do anything special for Platinum Elite members, but they allow you to earn points and nights.

With two nights in Flagstaff, a day trip to the Grand Canyon is a reasonable option. Many people do it. I still think 24 hours at the Grand Canyon is the way to go, but at least a day trip from Flagstaff is better than a day trip from Las Vegas. There are a lot of other worthwhile, interesting, and beautiful destinations out of Flagstaff.

Keep in mind that it will be cold at the Grand Canyon in November. The elevation of the South Rim is around 7,000 feet above sea level. The less visited North Rim will be closed for the season. You may encounter snow and/or ice.

No matter what you do, you'll spend a lot of time driving if you're flying in and out of Los Angeles (LAX). You may want to consider a one-way car rental, flying home from Phoenix or Las Vegas. (There's also limited airline service from Flagstaff.)

You may also want to consider flying from Los Angeles to Phoenix or Las Vegas for the Grand Canyon portion of your trip. In addition to legacy carriers, Southwest offers frequent service from LAX to Phoenix and Las Vegas.

Have fun!


----------



## dls0210 (Jan 26, 2011)

I highly recommend staying at one of the canyon accommodations.  See the sunset and sunrise. Beautiful sites.   Worth not getting Marriott points and credit for one or two nights.  In my opinion...


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 26, 2011)

One, or better, two nights on the rim at the Grand Canyon would be my choice.  We took two nights out of our week in Scottsdale, and it was worth every missed day at the pools.  Had to order our two boys (teenagers at the time) to go with us, and they were speechless when they first saw the Canyon, and even accompanied me on a starlight, snow walk along the rim, although I couldn't rouse anyone else for the sunrise (New Year's week and cold for Californians) walk.  Equally (actually even more) gorgeous.  

We had dinner at El Tovar, and enjoyed it, but the freedom to be one of only a few, or no other people out walking after the daytime tourists left, (or before they arrived) was the highlight.

It was an easy four hour drive from Scottsdale, and we drove through the spectacular Sedona area on the way up.  Scottsdale/Phoenix is about 7 hours from LA, and I'd choose it over Las Vegas.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 26, 2011)

Ann in CA said:


> It was an easy two hour drive from Scottsdale, and we drove through the spectacular Sedona area on the way up.


It's 232 miles from Scottsdale to the South Rim at Grand Canyon National Park.

To make it in 2 hours, you would need to average 116 miles per hour, including the portion that's on mountain roads.

A more realistic estimate is 4 hours.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, my husband was driving our new car, but don't think he was going that fast.  It has been awhile, but am sure you are correct.  I will edit my post!

With all that gorgeous scenery, if must have seemed like only 2 hours!

Thanks.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 26, 2011)

Stay on the South Rim at the El Tovar.  Get your reservations now but don't expect a view from your room.   

Here is a link to the company that operates the lodges of the National Park Service.

http://www.xanterra.com/


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, so much good information and useful links from you all - thanks!

Werner, all that information about the differences for Ritz and JW as far as Marriott Rewards is much appreciated.  The LA room won't be paid for by us so we may only be able to accrue elite nights for it, no Points unless we charge incidentals or unless the planner has worked out something for those of us with MR accounts to get room payment credit.  Ritz pretty much offers nothing extra, the JW has whatever points/nights might accrue, lounge access, possible upgrades ... JW makes the most sense.

I'm thinking that flying out of LA after the annual meeting to whatever airport is closest to the Grand Canyon, and then flying home from there 3 or 4 days later is the way to go.  That would be my ideal itinerary, but probably I should ask Don if there's something he wants to do different. I wouldn't be planning any of this, after all, if not for his meeting.  :rofl: 

We like to settle in when we travel, unpack our bags and sleep in the same beds for a few nights, spend a part of each day both on the go and relaxing.  He enjoys taking in historical/educational sites, I like anything that looks good through a camera lens.  It really sounds like staying in the park would suit us both.  I took a look at El Tovar and they have what looks like a comfy room available.  Again, I'd book it this minute just based on how many of you experts suggested it, but Don needs to be consulted. (whine whine whine)

Only one other question for now - Old Hickory, why the "don't expect a view" from the El Tovar?  Do they not have rooms with views or do they get booked in secret?  When I looked at what could be booked all of the room options said "no view."  No problem, I'll book there anyway, but I'm just curious.

You know, Don forwarded the advance-notice email about this to me two days ago and told me, "don't get ahead of yourself, you don't need to have every detail booked ten minutes from now!"  (He knows me so well.)  I think I'm doing pretty good here considering it's two days later and nothing's booked.  But when he rolls his eyes at me for having as many planning details as I do, you can bet I'll be blaming all you TUGgers.  Thanks in advance for taking the hit.


----------



## tiel (Jan 26, 2011)

DEFINITELY stay at the park!  The sunsets and sunrises are spectacular, but don't miss the starry nights either.  Everything about the canyon is truly amazing, full of sights you will never forget...


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ann in CA said:


> We had dinner at El Tovar, and enjoyed it, but *the freedom to be one of only a few, or no other people out walking after the daytime tourists left, (or before they arrived) was the highlight.*



Perfectly stated


----------



## Superchief (Jan 26, 2011)

I recommend staying in Flagstaff for at least 2 nights and also visit Sedona while you are there. Flagstaff is located almost at the midpoint between these two spectacular destinations. The Springhill Suites and Courtyard are the Marriott properties with the best reviews.

You might want to consider taking Amtrak from LA to Flagstaff. It is a comfortable way to travel, and rental cars are available at the train station. I think that the LA Amtrak station is near the downtown area and therefore close to your hotel. If you have a few extra days, it would be an easy drive from Flagstaff to Phoenix and Canyon Villas (with access to the JW Desert Ridge facilities). Have a great trip.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 26, 2011)

Wedrove from LA to Sedona in about 7 hours.  Stayed at the Hyatt Pinon Pointe in Sedona, which was gorgeous.  Great hiking, scenery and jeep tour.  We drove to the Grand Canyon for a day trip-- it was a long day and we were able to get in one short hike, a few NP sights, and have a decent lunch.  The drive between the Grand Canyon and Sedona was beautiful.  It was a wonderful day.

I would agree with the posters who suggest that it would be best to actually stay at the Grand Canyon and it sounds like you are fine with paying cash for your stay.  However Sedona is by no means a bad second choice if you'd prefer to be in a timeshare.

If you decide to fly, you'd be flying in to Flagstaff.

H


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 26, 2011)

heathpack said:


> If you decide to fly, you'd be flying in to Flagstaff.



As far as I know, the only airline service into Flagstaff is from Phoenix on US Airways Express DHC-8 regional propeller aircraft, with connections in Phoenix to and from other cities served by US Airways.

Flying nonstop into Phoenix (on one of several airlines) is also an option. Then it's about a 4-hour drive to the South Rim.

Flying nonstop into Las Vegas (on one of several airlines) is another option. Then it's about a 5-hour drive to the South Rim.

By the time you consider the connection time in Phoenix and the flight time to Flagstaff, any time savings of connecting in Phoenix to Flagstaff compared to nonstop service into Phoenix or Las Vegas (and then driving) would be negligible.

Phoenix is probably the better choice unless there are great sale airfares to Las Vegas or someone wants to spend a night in Las Vegas enjoying what that city has to offer.


----------



## Cindala (Jan 26, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> It really sounds like staying in the park would suit us both.  I took a look at El Tovar and they have what looks like a comfy room available.  Again, I'd book it this minute just based on how many of you experts suggested it, but Don needs to be consulted. (whine whine whine)
> 
> Only one other question for now - Old Hickory, why the "don't expect a view" from the El Tovar?  Do they not have rooms with views or do they get booked in secret?  When I looked at what could be booked all of the room options said "no view."  No problem, I'll book there anyway, but I'm just curious.



We did this trip last year out of Vegas to the Grand Canyon and stayed overnight at El Tovar. It was a 5 plus hour ride over the Hoover Dam. We loved it there! Definitely not the Ritz, but a very cozy lodge. Never too early to plan either. While November is probably not as busy as June when we traveled, I booked 3 rooms for us 10 months in advance. We had the floor above the main lobby, and there really is not much of a view because of trees, building location etc. I have plenty of pictures of the rooms and the hotel if I could figure out how to post here or if you like I could email. Highly recommend these lodgings over others in the park.
Breakfast and dinner at El Tovar were wonderful as well.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 26, 2011)

Werner Weiss said:


> As far as I know, the only airline service into Flagstaff is from Phoenix on US Airways Express DHC-8 regional propeller aircraft, with connections in Phoenix to and from other cities served by US Airways.
> 
> Flying nonstop into Phoenix (on one of several airlines) is also an option. Then it's about a 4-hour drive to the South Rim.
> 
> ...



It looks like you are right:
_June 2010 - Horizon Air regrettably announced today that it will discontinue commercial service between Flagstaff and LAX as of August 22, 2010._


----------



## Superchief (Jan 27, 2011)

The Amtrak train (Southwest Chief) leaves LA union station at 6:30pm and arrives in Flagstaff at 4:30am. If you choose this option, I recommend getting a roomette on the train for better sleeping and included meals. I found the Hertz rental car at the Flagstaff station to be about $100 less per week than in Phoenix.

This is a lot more relaxing than driving and Flagstaff is less than 2 hours from Grand Canyon.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 27, 2011)

If it's your first trip there, my suggestion is to drive to Las Vegas via Death Valley, stay at the Bellagio right on the strip for 2 nights, see O, dine at Le Cirque or Picasso, and walk the Strip and give Fern a call.  

Then drive to the Grand Canyon, via Hoover Dam, and stay at El Tovar for two nights.  Drive 2 hrs down the canyon road to Sedona for one night, followed by a 2 hr drive to the JW Desert Ridge or JW Camelback Inn for 2 nights before flying home from Phoenix.  Warning, you may not want to leave.

Perhaps a little more nights than you planned but you only live once and there's so much wilderness to see you will be awestruck.  It really is a different world.  Take your HD movie camera and remember that the Grand Canyon can be quite a bit colder than Phoenix in November.

Brian


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely stay in the JW if it has a concierge level.  You'll get plenty of freebies including water, beverages, food, etc.  

I have another thought about the Grand Canyon.  Have you ever thought about going to Zion National Park instead?  It is only about 2 hours from Vegas to St. George, UT and that's only 20 miles or so to Zion.  Zion is pretty spectacular.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Man, I'm just so impressed with how helpful TUGgers are!  I love this forum, thank you all so much!

Brian, Don had the same idea you did to extend the trip a bit because he's been to Vegas while I haven't and he's sure I'll like it.  You all have convinced both of us that it would be a shame to not stay at least two nights at the El Tovar, and we don't want to sacrifice time there for Vegas .... sooooo, a couple more nights!

Don played around with mapquest and some flight schedules last night and figured out that with airport lag time, driving from LA to El Tovar may take only 2-3 hours more than flying from LA to Phoenix and then driving from Phoenix to El Tovar.  So tentatively we're thinking we'll rent a car when we leave LA at noon at the close of the conference and drive to El Tovar, getting there around 8 and staying for 3 nights.  That should give us plenty of time in the area for nearby attractions, sunrise and sunset photo ops (LOVE this!) as well as a 4-5 hour leisurely scenic drive in whatever direction.

From there we'll drive to Vegas and stay 2-3 more nights, take in a casino or two and maybe a show, and maybe another 4-hour scenic drive.  It's funny you mentioned Bellagio, Brian, because that was Don's first suggestion.  Geeeeeze, don't the two of you know that the name of the game is Rack Up Marriott Points and Nights?!?!  Anyway, I'll be looking into the Las Vegas Marriott, the Renaissance Las Vegas Hotel and Grand Chateau as well as the Bellagio - we'll have at least the VISA free night cert to play with but using MR or DC Points is an option, too.  Then we'll fly home from Vegas.

Sedona and Phoenix are just going to have to wait until next time, which I'm sure there will be a next time once we get out there and find ourselves awestruck the way you say we will.

So that's where we are, less than 24 hours after I first posted and we've got enough ideas and plans for a wonderful trip that we wouldn't know where to begin planning if not for you wonderful TUGgers.  Again, many thanks, and if there's anything here that you think doesn't work please feel free to say so.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Big Matt said:


> Definitely stay in the JW if it has a concierge level.  You'll get plenty of freebies including water, beverages, food, etc.
> 
> I have another thought about the Grand Canyon.  Have you ever thought about going to Zion National Park instead?  It is only about 2 hours from Vegas to St. George, UT and that's only 20 miles or so to Zion.  Zion is pretty spectacular.



At this rate we'll be spending next winter out west!  :hysterical:  Maybe when we plan for Sedona and Phoenix we'll extend that trip to Zion.  But the Grand Canyon has been on my bucket list forever - when Don got his Save-The-Date for the conference the other day he said the first thing he thought was that we could extend the trip so I could see it.  Good man.


----------



## andrea t (Jan 27, 2011)

Since the company is picking up the LA portion splurge and stay at El Tovar at the Canyon.  We had a suite for 3 nights that was amazing! Headed out one morning at 5 am, it was still dark and the lawn was full of deer. we just sat on the porch and watched them.  What a sight!  The restaurant was lovely too!


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Don played around with mapquest and some flight schedules last night and figured out that with airport lag time, driving from LA to El Tovar may take only 2-3 hours more than flying from LA to Phoenix and then driving from Phoenix to El Tovar.  So tentatively we're thinking we'll rent a car when we leave LA at noon at the close of the conference and drive to El Tovar, getting there around 8 and staying for 3 nights.  That should give us plenty of time in the area for nearby attractions, sunrise and sunset photo ops (LOVE this!) as well as a 4-5 hour leisurely scenic drive in whatever direction.


I agree that driving the whole way won't take much longer than flying and driving. In fact, by the time you account for getting to the airport early, waiting for luggage after you arrive, rental car activities at both ends, and the long drive from Phoenix to the Grand Canyon, it will probably take less time to drive. And there's some beautiful scenery in Northern Arizona.

If the conference at LA Live ends at noon (Pacific Standard Time), getting to El Tovar by 8:00 p.m. (Mountain Standard Time) is very optimistic. Google Maps says it's about an 8-hour drive. You might be able to do it in 7 hours if you drive faster than Google expects you to. However, chances are you won't be on the road right at noon; you'll have to deal with Los Angeles basin traffic until you get out of the huge metro area; you'll want to make a few stops, such as for lunch, dinner, and restrooms.

The bad thing about doing the drive in one afternoon and evening is that it will be dark (in November) by the time you get to Northern Arizona. And you'll be paying for El Tovar on a day when you really won't be able to enjoy the hotel and the Grand Canyon.

If I were planning such a trip, I would look into booking a hotel en route after 5 hours, such as the SpringHill Suites by Marriott Kingman Route 66 in Kingman, Arizona. I would then do the 3-hour drive to the Grand Canyon in the morning, enjoying the scenery, and arriving at the Grand Canyon before noon. The whole thing seems more relaxed. It would still allow two nights at El Tovar. It would save some money. And it would even add a Marriott night.



SueDonJ said:


> From there we'll drive to Vegas and stay 2-3 more nights, take in a casino or two and maybe a show, and maybe another 4-hour scenic drive.  It's funny you mentioned Bellagio, Brian, because that was Don's first suggestion.  Geeeeeze, don't the two of you know that the name of the game is Rack Up Marriott Points and Nights?!?!  Anyway, I'll be looking into the Las Vegas Marriott, the Renaissance Las Vegas Hotel and Grand Chateau as well as the Bellagio - we'll have at least the VISA free night cert to play with but using MR or DC Points is an option, too.  Then we'll fly home from Vegas.



Have you considered The Cosmopolitan of Las Vegas? It's part of the Autograph Collection, Marriott's new brand for independent high-end hotels that want to benefit from Marriott's marketing. I haven't been there, but it looks very impressive. And they participate in Marriott Rewards.  

http://www.cosmopolitanlasvegas.com/

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lasco-the-cosmopolitan-of-las-vegas-autograph-collection/

Have fun!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Werner, would you like to go with us?  :hysterical:  We may as well take you along, you're planning the whole trip and thinking of those doh! things that we should be considering - like the time zone change that never crossed our minds.   

Love the idea of breaking up that drive and you're absolutely right about "wasting" a night at the El Tovar, especially because I'll probably be pestering Don to stop eighteen times for pictures.  I looked at that Spring Hill Suites and it works fine, actually might be the only hotel out of all the ones we're considering for which we'd be able to use the VISA free night cert.  Nice.  Also adding the Cosmopolitan to the list ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindala said:


> We did this trip last year out of Vegas to the Grand Canyon and stayed overnight at El Tovar. It was a 5 plus hour ride over the Hoover Dam. We loved it there! Definitely not the Ritz, but a very cozy lodge. Never too early to plan either. While November is probably not as busy as June when we traveled, I booked 3 rooms for us 10 months in advance. We had the floor above the main lobby, and there really is not much of a view because of trees, building location etc. I have plenty of pictures of the rooms and the hotel if I could figure out how to post here or if you like I could email. Highly recommend these lodgings over others in the park.
> Breakfast and dinner at El Tovar were wonderful as well.



Cindala, love these votes of confidence for the El Tovar.  I finally found the post I was looking for on the Lounge board that gives you directions for posting pictures.  (Should have checked the stickies first!)  If you already have a free photo-hosting account you should be all set; if you don't I can recommend photobucket.com.  I really enjoy posting pics to TUG in all kinds of threads and think the more the merrier!  But if you don't want to get into that then I sure would appreciate an email.  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

andrea t said:


> Since the company is picking up the LA portion splurge and stay at El Tovar at the Canyon.  We had a suite for 3 nights that was amazing! Headed out one morning at 5 am, it was still dark and the lawn was full of deer. we just sat on the porch and watched them.  What a sight!  The restaurant was lovely too!



And another, great!  Thanks -


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> I looked at that Spring Hill Suites and it works fine, actually might be the only hotel out of all the ones we're considering for which we'd be able to use the VISA free night cert.  Nice.  Also adding the Cosmopolitan to the list ...


Be sure to keep track of the expiration date of the Visa free night e-certificate. I have one that I'd really like to use about a month after it expires for a $300/night category 4 Marriott hotel where I have reservations. Instead, I'm going to use it before it expires for a $100/night category 3 Courtyard hotel.

Have you stayed in the new type of Springhill Suites yet? I stayed at the new one near John Wayne Orange County Airport last year. I really liked it.

Are you enrolled in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations program? If so, Marriott's Grand Chateau would be worth considering fro the Las Vegas part of your trip.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 27, 2011)

Werner Weiss said:


> Be sure to keep track of the expiration date of the Visa free night e-certificate. I have one that I'd really like to use about a month after it expires for a $300/night category 4 Marriott hotel where I have reservations. Instead, I'm going to use it before it expires for a $100/night category 3 Courtyard hotel.
> 
> Have you stayed in the new type of Springhill Suites yet? I stayed at the new one near John Wayne Orange County Airport last year. I really liked it.
> 
> Are you enrolled in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations program? If so, Marriott's Grand Chateau would be worth considering fro the Las Vegas part of your trip.



Yes, no and yes.  

The first week of January we had two free night certs expire - the one Cat 5 for the VISA and another Cat 4 for a promotion that I forgot about.  The VISA one is a challenge every year because it usually doesn't coincide with our hotel travel dates but this year it'll work out great for November.  A couple years ago we used it to stay at the Ren at Patriot Place in early December, took in dinner and a movie plus did some Christmas shopping.  That was fun but Boston would be better and the nicer hotels downtown are all Cat 6 or 7.  I hated letting those expire but we just couldn't fit any more eligible stays in last year; at least we didn't pay anything extra for them.

The SpringHill Suites you mentioned looks good, it'll be nice to try out the brand.  So far we've been quite happy with the Resort, Ren, Courtyard and Fairfield Inn brands that we've tried.

We have a few DC Points left this year after making several reservations and I thought we'd be banking them, but they're definitely an option for Grand Chateau.  But do I remember right from reading here that it's not so convenient for the casino action?  With only a couple nights in Vegas we may want to be right in the middle of it all, but anything's a possibility.

thanks again,


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jan 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> We have a few DC Points left this year after making several reservations and I thought we'd be banking them, but they're definitely an option for Grand Chateau.  But do I remember right from reading here that it's not so convenient for the casino action?  With only a couple nights in Vegas we may want to be right in the middle of it all, but anything's a possibility.


Grand Chateau is more-or-less at the same intersection (Harmon Ave, & S. Las Vegas Blvd. aka the Las Vegas Strip) as Planet Hollywood, the Cosmopolitan,  and the spectacular new $11 billion CityCenter -- except that Grand Chateau is set back about a quarter mile from the Strip. I haven't stayed at Grand Chateau yet, but it should be a quick walk to be "right in the middle of it all."

The Marriott property that's away from the Strip is the JW Marriott Las Vegas Resort & Spa, which is about an 8-mile drive away from the heart of the Strip.


----------



## Cindala (Jan 27, 2011)

Sue, let's see if this works! Here are some pictures from El Tovar Lodge, inside and out. Also pictures of Marriott's Grand Chateau, which you mentioned as one of your possible choices to stay. Only negative is the rooftop pool which is rather small.

The Grand Chateau is just across the street from Planet Hollywood and just one block off of the strip. Very convenient to Paris, Bellagio, Cesar's, Monte Carlo and Bally's. We loved it! So much so that we are going back in June!


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 27, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Only one other question for now - Old Hickory, why the "don't expect a view" from the El Tovar?  Do they not have rooms with views or do they get booked in secret?  When I looked at what could be booked all of the room options said "no view."  No problem, I'll book there anyway, but I'm just curious.



You are correct, very few rooms have a view of the canyon and those are typically booked a year in advance and I think quite expensive.  But the lodge has wonderful views of the canyon from the dining areas.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 27, 2011)

You know I'm a MR person big time, but in LV there is no way I'd stay in a TS...I feel the same about many great cities where you want to be spoiled a little.  

Room rates are very attractive, even at the big hotels if your stay is early in a week, and just being able to take an elevator ride to the bars, dining rooms, tables, shops, etc. is something special.  And you won't need to make your own beds...and can enjoy turn down service and chocolates.  The fountain show is worth the extra.  I haven't tried the Cosmo yet, but doubt that I would even if it is a Marriott now.  Live the part...feel special.  Staying at the Bellagio will give you show and dinner preference, and the rates are good...even for a Bellagio suite!

http://bellagio.com/


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 19, 2011)

Thought I'd update and say thanks again.   

We're still waiting on the details for LA, whether we'll have a choice between a JW or RC room or if we'll have to take whatever the planner gives us.  If given the choice we'll pick JW and try to attach the Marriott Rewards number to it.  Does anyone know if you're booked as part of a conference, is there still a chance you can get whatever status updates are available?

So we'll start there with the 4 nights in LA.  From there we're driving to the Canyon with an overnight stay midway at Werner's Route 66 Springhill Suites.  It's booked on cash but we'll probably use the VISA free night cert when it's issued.

Then it's on to the El Tovar for two nights and as many daytime hours as we can squeeze in.  Cindala, LOVED your pics and I have to say, my impression of the hotel changed after seeing them.  I don't know if the website needs updating or better pics or what, and I don't know how I formed my first impression, but your pics make the place look absolutely perfect!  We think we're going to love it.     One last question about El Tovar - the website says that reservations are required for the restaurant.  I'm thinking about making dinner reservations for both nights just in case we like it so much the first that we want to return the second.  Is there a view from the restaurant, so that we'll want to reserve a sunset time slot?  It'll be November which might be an early sunset but if the view is worth it then we'll do it.  Plus, that will give us time after dinner to enjoy the stars without all those tour bus people.

From there we're back-tracking to Las Vegas and two nights at Grand Chateau.  As appealing as a nice hotel stay sounds, the GC works out perfectly because we have just enough DC Points for one night in a 1BR and I was able to book the second night using the MOD discount, and the rep has linked both nights together so we shouldn't have to move.

So that's where we are.  Thanks again for all your help, and for letting me write a book.


----------



## Darwin (Feb 19, 2011)

We stayed at the El Tovar on January 3-4 of this year.  Nice Older hotel right on the rim.  You will need dinner reservations so call.  When we were their the weather was snowy and cold (even for North Dakotaian).  I would also suggest booking a tour through the hotel. They offer nice bus tours.  You will need to pay to enter the National Park, lines can be slow, and it took us 45 minutes from the park entrance to the hotel.  Depends on traffic (vehicles and animals).

Well worth it.  Just wished the weather was nicer.  We will differently go back, but next time when it is warmer.

Dariwn


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 19, 2011)

Think it would be wise to reserve for both nights at the restaurant, then some lucky person will be happy if you decide to cancel the second night.  It has been a few years since we were there, but don't remember any spectacular view from the restaurant, and we had reserved for sunset hour.  Although it is on the rim, it is not built right ON the rim, so as I recall, to see down into the canyon you had to walk a few yards away from the hotel. 

We were there New Year's week, and the lobby Christmas decorations were fun to see.  It was cold outside then too, but only at night & sunrise.


----------



## gregloucks (Feb 20, 2011)

When at the GC, definitley stay at the park - at El Tovar if it is available!

But if you want yet one more alternative, I'll give our input.  We winter in Newport Coast and spend the rest of the year in Santa Fe, driving between the two a few times a year.  We always like to stop in Flagstaff for a couple nights. It's a cute college town with some quaint places to eat and a couple nice wine bars. From there, we can go to the GC in 75 minues or so and down to Sedona in less than an hour, so we get to see both. You could fly into LA, then drive to Flagstaff, up to the GC, then down to Sedona and end in Phoenix,  flying home from there.  All a very easy and beautiful trip, except for the somewhat boring Mojave crossing when driving from LA to Flagstaff. If you want a Mariott brand in Flagstaff, we have grown to like the new Springhill Suites there. It's clean, quiet, breakfast is OK and they have been good about listening to our room location requests as Platinums. Not a FS Marriott or a JW, but it has surprised us.  There is a thread on Flyertalk about how the new SHS brand is impressing some regular FS Marriott folks, and I can see why. The RI in Flagstaff is kind of older and away from town.  The new CY is in a really noisy location.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Cindala (Feb 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Then it's on to the El Tovar for two nights and as many daytime hours as we can squeeze in.  Cindala, LOVED your pics and I have to say, my impression of the hotel changed after seeing them.  I don't know if the website needs updating or better pics or what, and I don't know how I formed my first impression, but your pics make the place look absolutely perfect!  We think we're going to love it.     One last question about El Tovar - the website says that reservations are required for the restaurant.  I'm thinking about making dinner reservations for both nights just in case we like it so much the first that we want to return the second.  Is there a view from the restaurant, so that we'll want to reserve a sunset time slot?  It'll be November which might be an early sunset but if the view is worth it then we'll do it.  Plus, that will give us time after dinner to enjoy the stars without all those tour bus people.



Glad you liked the pictures. I too felt the website didn't do the hotel justice and that the rooms all looked very generic. There are differences to each room and bathroom that you can't see on the site.

We ate dinner and breakfast at the El Tovar Lodge and enjoyed both. There really isn't a great view to be had of the the sunset from the restaurant so you would be better viewing it from outside and then having dinner either before or after. I would definitely make reservations for dinner both nights. You can always decide if you want to try someplace else and later cancel. It's a very popular place to dine. They don't take reservations for breakfast, but we were down about 8:30am with a party of 6 and didn't have any trouble getting seated quickly.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 7, 2011)

We were just in downtown LA for the weekend on a group trip with our yacht club.  We toured the Ritz Carlton residences, which are in the same tower as the JW and Ritz Carlton hotel.  The JW is the lower floors, the RC hotel the middle floors and the RC residences the upper floors.  The RC residences and hotel share the same pool, the JW has a separate pool somewhere.

There is a shuttle called the DASH which will take you to various downtown sights for 35 cents.  

Good nearby sights to see are:
Cathedral of Our Lady of Angels
Disney Concert Hall
LA Central Library (docent-lead tours and also a lecture program called Aloud)
Grand Central market
Biltmore Hotel

Nearby entertainment venues:
Staples center
Disney Concert Hall
Ahmanson Theater
Mark Taber Theater

We ate french bistro one night at a place called Church & State.  A little noisy and hip, excellent food, nearby you but far enough you'd want to drive.

Also ate at Rivera- Latin fusion, really extraordinary food but too loud.  Excellent cocktails.

Great Thai at Soi 7 on 7th near Olive.  Bottega Louie is a popular patisserie and restaurant next door.  Mas Malo across the street is getting good early buzz- it is Mexican had only been open a few weeks.  Some people ate at WP24 in the Ritz Carlton- it is the Wolfgang Puck's latest.  A little pricey but good.

A few weeks ago we took a food tour of downtown LA by a company called Six Taste, which we highly recommend.

If you are a member of a country, city, university or yacht club, you should be able to get admission to the LA Athletic Club.  The place is full of interesting historical photos, ask the front desk if you can peruse a copy of their 100 Year History book, it is very interesting.

Also, if you can wrangle a visit to see the residences, they are quite a sight.  They probably will not be sold out by Nov when you are there.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 30, 2011)

Boy, it's so surprising how late the corporate travel agents put these things together, especially air travel because don't the rates go up closer to travel dates?  I like to plan a year in advance and they're throwing me off.  At any rate, the trip is a couple months away now and we're finally all booked for 3 nights in LA, 1 in the middle of nowhere  , 2 at El Tovar and then 2 at LV, flying in to LA and home from LV.

During the conference one of the available activities for spouses is breakfast at Barney's and shopping on Rodeo Drive.  I'm looking forward to at least getting a picture of the street sign, but keep threatening Don that I'll be coming home with a new wardrobe.  :rofl: 

Only one thing left to decide - which show in Vegas?  I searched and found that The Eagles will be at MGM Grand and that's a definite option!  But is there a good website to find a list of everything that's happening?  Or does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks again,


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think Ritz recognizes any Marriott status so no upgrades.  Of course it is the Ritz so you know even a standard room is not going to be too hard to take.  At the JW since you are Platinum you very well might end up with a nice upgrade.  That would tip the scales to the JW for me.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 30, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Boy, it's so surprising how late the corporate travel agents put these things together, especially air travel because don't the rates go up closer to travel dates?  I like to plan a year in advance and they're throwing me off.  At any rate, the trip is a couple months away now and we're finally all booked for 3 nights in LA, 1 in the middle of nowhere  , 2 at El Tovar and then 2 at LV, flying in to LA and home from LV.
> 
> During the conference one of the available activities for spouses is breakfast at Barney's and shopping on Rodeo Drive.  I'm looking forward to at least getting a picture of the street sign, but keep threatening Don that I'll be coming home with a new wardrobe.  :rofl:
> 
> ...








Susan;  I bet those Eagle's Tickets are at least $350 each, am I close?



.


----------



## RICHF14 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just got back from Vegas and Grand Canyon.  I drove from Vegas via Hoover Damn to Flagstaff, (stayed at Marriott Courtyard) then took the 90 drive to Grand Canyon.  Spent the day at Grand Canyon, then drove to Page, AZ, where I stayed at another Marriott Courtyard.  The next day made the 2 hours drive to Monument Valley, took a tour, then drove back and toured Antelope Canyon (upper canyon) in Page AZ.  The next day drove to Bryce Canyon, and stayed at a Best Western in Springdale, UT, just outside of Zion National Park.  The next day toured Zion followed by a drive back to Vegas.
Went to see Cirque du Soleil "O", which was amazing.  One of the best weeks of my life.  
Rich


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 30, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Susan;  I bet those Eagle's Tickets are at least $350 each, am I close?
> 
> 
> 
> .



When I found the event I did just a quick search and found prices all the way from $110 in the nosebleed seats to $3K on the floor.  Doesn't seem to be a problem getting the tickets anyway, there seems to be a decent amount available, but like you say the prices might be way out there.

I saw the Eagles in concert in 1976 at Schaefer Stadium in Foxboro with Boz Scaggs and Fleetwood Mac - BEST concert I've ever seen!  Don's favorite DVD is the Eagles Live Farewell Tour - he's probably watched it a hundred times since Santa left it here a few years ago.  All that to say that we'd probably be willing to pay a little bit more for the Eagles than any other concert these days.  Maybe the tickets could be our Christmas gift to each other this year.


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 1, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Only one thing left to decide - which show in Vegas?  I searched and found that The Eagles will be at MGM Grand and that's a definite option!  But is there a good website to find a list of everything that's happening?  Or does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks again,



My husband and I really liked the Cirque du Soleil's "Beatles Love" show.  Can't even describe it - wow!  We'd been to other Cirque shows before, but nothing like this!  So I recommend it, especially if you like Beatles music (since their music provides the backdrop for the show).

We used this website to look for the available shows but don't book through them - prices will be higher. It's best to book directly with the venue to save on fees: http://www.vegas.com/shows/


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I am sad to have to say that the whole trip had to be canceled, Don just can't be away from the office for the next month or so.  This is something we've learned to live with so the best thing to do is look for the silver lining - in this case it's that maybe whenever we do manage to get to the Grand Canyon we'll be able to enjoy warmer weather there.

Because this was all connected to a firm-related conference that Don will no longer be attending, most cancellation fees or penalties can be reimbursed by his firm's travel service.  Except for my airline ticket - I have a credit with American Airlines but will have to pay a $150 change fee when I use the ticket sometime before 9/29/12.  The only thing I thought we might lose out on completely was the money we paid for the Eagles tickets but stubhub processed a refund - yay for stubhub!

The only difficulty, really, is that we used 225 DC Points for one of the nights in Vegas.  They'll have to be used prior to 12/31 or forfeited but we're hoping that now that our November trip is canceled we'll be able to get to Hilton Head just after Christmas.  We've gone the past few years and really enjoy that quiet time but didn't think we'd be able to do it this year.

I hope none of you feel like you wasted your time helping me out here.  You gave me so much valuable information that I'm sure will be put to good use eventually.  And even if I never get out west, this thread will help a whole ton of other people with their travel planning.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## tiel (Nov 2, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, I am sad to have to say that the whole trip had to be canceled, Don just can't be away from the office for the next month or so.  This is something we've learned to live with so the best thing to do is look for the silver lining - in this case it's that maybe whenever we do manage to get to the Grand Canyon we'll be able to enjoy warmer weather there.
> 
> Because this was all connected to a firm-related conference that Don will no longer be attending, most cancellation fees or penalties can be reimbursed by his firm's travel service.  Except for my airline ticket - I have a credit with American Airlines but will have to pay a $150 change fee when I use the ticket sometime before 9/29/12.  The only thing I thought we might lose out on completely was the money we paid for the Eagles tickets but stubhub processed a refund - yay for stubhub!
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear you won't be going.  Sounded like you were really looking forward to it.  But, at least you aren't being penalized too much.  Enjoy HHI!


----------



## kmij (Nov 2, 2011)

*grand canyon tour/LA meeting*

susan,

i am so sorry that your plans have changed and you won't be going out west as planned.  you have spent so mcuh time planning and taking care of all of the details.
i sent you a PM acouple of weeks ago.  it was right after we had been to phoenix and had taken a day trip on a van with a very knowledgeable driver.
it was a wonderful tour - i will never forget it.
save your notes and sometime when the occasion presents itself again, you will be all set.
hope that the HHI trip materializes for you.  i so enjoy reading your interesting
posts!!
jean


----------

